
Making registration simple and social in just a few steps - bjonathan
http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/440
======
ptarjan
Let me know if you have any questions about it.

~~~
bjonathan
Hi Paul,

Great project and great UI/UX ! I just have one question can I have this form
and only be Facebook Connect only (desactivate the option to log without
facebook on the first line) ?

~~~
ptarjan
Yes! fb_only=true

Check out the technical docs

